# EN 620. Interpretation von Reissleine "pulled in any direction".



## JesperMP (2 November 2020)

Ich argumentiere mit meine Kollegen wie man EN 620 (Standard für Gurttransportbänder) Kapitel 5.7.2.9, wo es steht das man eine Reissleine betätigen können soll, wenn es ist "pulled in any direction". (Ich habe EN 620 nur in english und dänish).

Eine Kollega meint dass "in any direction" bedeutet dass man die Reissleine auch weckdrücken können muss um es zu aktivieren.
Ich meine dass "pulled" bedeutet dass man die Reissleine nur ziehen muss, damit er aktiviert wird. 
Wir überlegen nur den (normal-) Fall dass ein Person sich ausserhalb von Rahmen befinden kann. Nicht innerhalb oder unterhalb.

Wenn meine Kollega recht hat, dann muss man so viel Abstand von Reissleine nach Innen haben das es wird ein Problem. Mit 300 mm maksimaler Ausdehnung wenn man die Reissleine zieht oder drückt (so der Standard), dann muss man die Reissleine 400 mm weck von die Rahme montieren. Die Augen für die Reissleine würden aus dem Rahmen herausragen, so dass Leute darauf treffen und sich verfangen wenn sie vorbeigeht. Besonders in eine enge und dunkle Keller wird es lustig.

Meinungen ?


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2020)

Wie kommst du auf 300mm?
Soviel hab ich noch nie bei einer Reißleine gesehen.


----------



## Rudi (3 November 2020)

Ich kenne das nur so das es egal sein muss in welche Richtung man die Reißleine zieht. Und auch wenn man sie zerreißen würde muss der Schalter ausschalten. Das wird konstruktiv mit Federn realisiert. (Mein Wissenstand von vor 15 Jahren)


----------



## Kabeläffle (3 November 2020)

Ich kenne das so, dass nach spätestens 30cm ein Stopp ausgelöst werden muss.
Sinnvoll ist, dass die Leine gut erreicht werden kann.

Näheres vielleicht hier:
Norm für Förderanlagen und die Installation von Reißleinen

Ansonsten die Angaben vom Hersteller der Reisleinenschalter beachten.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 300mm?
> Soviel hab ich noch nie bei einer Reißleine gesehen.


Ja das kommt aus der Norm.
Die 300 mm ist die maximum. In unsere Anlagen schaltet die Reissleine vielleicht um die 200 mm.



Rudi schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur so das es egal sein muss in welche Richtung man die Reißleine zieht.


Es ist für mich die Frage, ob man mit "ziehen" meint nur Richtung zur sich selbst. Oder wird auch gemeint drücken weg von sich selbst.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2020)

Aha, in diesen Thema Norm für Förderanlagen und die Installation von Reißleinen
 hat Chräshe an diesen Publikation verlinkt:
https://www.auva.at/cdscontent/load?contentid=10008.544654&version=1430387837

Die Bilder sind sehr informativ. Auf die Seiten 14, 15, 23 und 24 sieht man Reissleinen die nicht in alle Richtungen auslegöst werden kann.
Also nehme ich dies als ein Hinweis es ist nicht gefordert.


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist für mich die Frage, ob man mit "ziehen" meint nur Richtung zur sich selbst. Oder wird auch gemeint drücken weg von sich selbst.


Ich verstehe jetzt Dein Problem nicht. Eine Reißleine ist eine gespannte (Wie der Name schon sagt) Leine die an einen Schalter geht, der in Mittelstellung gehalten wird, sobald dieser, egal ob nun vor oder zurück, sich eine definierte Distanz von dieser Mittelstellung wegbewegt muss dieser auslösen. Dabei ist es doch egal, ob ich die Reißleine jetzt ziehe, drücke, nach oben oder unten oder diagonal bewege. Außerdem ist es doch eine Frage des Standpunktes, ob die Leine gezogen oder gedrückt wird. Eine Bewegung in die selbe Richtung ist auf der einen Seite der Leine ein ziehen, auf der Anderen aber ein drücken.


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind sehr informativ. Auf die Seiten 14, 15, 23 und 24 sieht man Reissleinen die nicht in alle Richtungen auslegöst werden kann.


Wie soll das bitte technisch gehen?


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte technisch gehen?


Z.B, auf Seite 14, kann die Reissleine wo es bei den Geländer vorbeigeht nicht weg gedrückt werden.
Auf Seite 24 ist die Reissleine sehr nah an die Abdeckung. Ich schätze es gibt nur so viel Abstand zwischen Leine und Abdeckung dass man die Leine greifen kann.


----------



## Rudi (3 November 2020)

Mann kanns auch übertreiben. Ich habe z.B auch noch keinen NOT-AUS Taster aus dem Gehäuse rausgerissen


----------



## electronics1 (4 November 2020)

Also, ich kenne diese Form von Reissleinenschaltern, wo die Leine zwischen ZWEI Schaltern gespannt ist, und die definiert vorgespannte Leine an beiden Schaltern die Kontakte in der Schwebe hält.
(Kontakte geschlossen). Zieht man die Leine in Längsrichtung aus egal welchem Schalter heraus (dann geht sie natürlich in den Schalter am anderen Ende hinein), oder zieht die Leine seitlich "aus der Spur", oder reißt die Leine ab, dann wird IN JEDEM FALL in mindestens einem der Schalter ein Schaltvorgang ausgelöst. Wenn die Reissleine nahe an einer Wand/an einem Maschinenteil angebracht ist, hat man immer noch fünf Richtungen, in die man die Leine ziehen kann (nach links, nach rechts, nach oben, nach unten, und zu meinem Körper hin).

Das wird ja wohl reichen, um auch noch im Stolpern/Fallen nach der Leine zu grabschen und den Not-Halt auszulösen.


----------



## JesperMP (4 November 2020)

Ja, so sind die Schalter heute. 
In die Vergangenheit (20 Jahre her) hatten wir Kontaktelemente die nur in die Zugrichtung schaltete. Die sind nicht mehr erlaubt und ich glaube gar nicht zu kaufen..


----------

